# how to change snmp output



## spring_64 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi all,
I want to change some snmp output. For example I found that SNMPv2-MIB::sysDescr.0 output is the output of `uname -a` command.
i have some questions:

1. What is software image and software versions output come from?
2. what is machine type output comes from?

For SNMPv2-MIB::sysDescr.0 I changed `/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh`. Is there abetter way to do this?


----------



## Bobi B. (Aug 26, 2018)

Did you read snmpd.conf(5)? Search for `sysDescr`. Best be more detailed in your post: provide the command-lines and their outputs.


----------



## spring_64 (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks for your reply.
I checked the manual. For `sysDescr` it saied `override sysDescr.0 octet_str "my own sysDescr"`. How should I run this command?


----------



## Bobi B. (Aug 27, 2018)

spring_64 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I checked the manual. For `sysDescr` it saied `override sysDescr.0 octet_str "my own sysDescr"`. How should I run this command?


This is not a command, but a configuration file change. I put `sysDescr Blah, blah, blah` in /usr/local/etc/snmpd.conf, told service where configuration file is (/etc/rc.conf.d/snmpd): `snmpd_enable="YES"`, `snmpd_conffile="/usr/local/etc/snmpd.conf"`, restarted the service: `service snmpd restart`, and now `snmpwalk -v2c -cpublic 192.168.1.2 SNMPv2-MIB::sysDescr.0` outputs `SNMPv2-MIB::sysDescr.0 = STRING: Blah, blah, blah`.


----------



## spring_64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thank you.

you solved my _sysDescr_ output problem.

What a bout *machine type*, *software image* and *software version*. I want to show my string. for example for machine type, I want to show blah blah instead of freebsd. I cannot find the oids.

Thank you


----------



## Bobi B. (Aug 29, 2018)

spring_64 said:


> What a bout *machine type*, *software image* and *software version*. I want to show my string. for example for machine type, I want to show blah blah instead of freebsd. I cannot find the oids.


And how do you read those properties (where did you get those names from)? Using which program/command-line?


----------



## spring_64 (Sep 1, 2018)

Bobi B. said:


> And how do you read those properties (where did you get those names from)? Using which program/command-line?


I checked these properties in solarwinds. Some oids are in my snmpd.conf, maybe they send the information.


----------



## Bobi B. (Sep 1, 2018)

spring_64 said:


> I checked these properties in solarwinds. Some oids are in my snmpd.conf, maybe they send the information.


Sorry. I have zero experience with solarwinds. If I were in your shoes I would try to find out how and where from they take those properties from.


----------

